# Pimp my PC 2016: Abschlussbericht im Video



## PCGH-Redaktion (12. Januar 2017)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Pimp my PC 2016: Abschlussbericht im Video* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Pimp my PC 2016: Abschlussbericht im Video*


----------



## sino38 (12. Januar 2017)

Du bist ein dufter Typ und die Berichte sind immer 1A!
Doch bitte geh mal zum Friseur. Das muss mal raus.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (12. Januar 2017)

sino38 schrieb:


> Du bist ein dufter Typ und die Berichte sind immer 1A!
> Doch bitte geh mal zum Friseur. Das muss mal raus.



o.O?

Steht ihm doch ganz gut.


----------



## drbeckstar (12. Januar 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## scully1234 (12. Januar 2017)

sino38 schrieb:


> Doch bitte geh mal zum Friseur. Das muss mal raus.



Gruppenzwang oder warum muss sich denn jeder an nen Standard halten?

Ist doch egal wie die Frisur ist, wenns ihm gefaellt dann nur zu

Immer diese Konventionen als ob es nichts schlimmeres gaebe


----------



## RafaelloRM (13. Januar 2017)

Die Berichte immer TOP, man sieht er ist ein Fachmann. Zu der Frisur, da muss ich leider meinem Vorredner zustimmen, im Gegensatz zu seiner Arbeit, nicht zeitgemäß und nicht Video tauglich, sorry ist so.


----------



## KaterTom (13. Januar 2017)

Ich bin mal gespannt, ob ich hier noch den Tag erlebe, an dem sich nicht irgend jemand zu einem blöden überflüssigen Kommentar zu Stefan's Haaren oder seinem Bart hinreissen lässt!

Zum Video: Der Joke mit dem Drachen, der sich das Headset unter den Nagel reisst war gut.


----------



## ALCATRAZ_von_CRYTEK (29. Dezember 2017)

Wie immer top  Warum zum Frisör? es hat was !


----------

